# What is a 9 mm used for?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is this caliber just for target shooting or can it be used for defense?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You're probably gonna get a lot of debate about which is the best defense caliber.

The current standard issue sidearm for the US Military is the Beretta M9 in 9mm.

With that said, I do not own a 9mm. All of our defensive sidearms are .45acp - in both 1911s and revolvers.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Many police departments used to carry 9mm, many have now opted for the larger more powerfull 40S&W however the US army and many armies used 9mm as thier standard side arm 9mm is a standard nato round

some police departments do still carry the 9mm

yes it can and does get used for self defence it is the low end of most recomended self defence rounds that are 9mm 40S&W and 45ACP 22lr also gets used a lot for self defence that doen't make it a good round for the job but what people have handy.

there is also 357 sig ,10mm, 45 gap and others but not nearly as popular 

if you see a cop on the street you can be 95 percent certian they are carrying a 9mm , 40 , 45 or a rare few carry 357 sig

9mm 40 and 357sig are aproximatly the same lenght and use the same frame the barrel magazine and slide are different for each of the 3 

45 gap (glock auto pistol ) modernizes the length of the 45acp round to use lower volume modern powders to generate simmilar or slightly higher speeds with a cartrige that fits in a smaller grip probably the same frame as the 40 9 and .357 sig


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

It will go through a car door, into a man's thigh and break the bone.

There are calibers with more stopping power.
Running on 100% adreniline, how good of a shot are you? Excellent? Then get the .45. Poor? Get the 9mm with the double stack magazine. People have emptied their gun at an intruder in a bathroom and missed every time.

9mm is also cheaper ammo = more practice = better shooting.

BTW i am biased, I LIKE the 9mm and bought one for my son. There are many with greater experience who call it little better than a capgun. But it is cheaper to shoot.

Not really enough for humane deer hunting.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I did a little bit of checking and was surprised to find it has more ft/lb at the muzzle than a .38. The bullets are heavier than what I used to shoot all of the deer I've shot. Also, as was mentioned it's cheaper to shoot.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

We keep a 9mm for defense and it's great for target practice. DH has the 9mm in his nightstand. I keep the 20gauge close by, I might mess the walls up if I'm shooting an intruder, but I won't miss!


----------



## bugsbunny (Mar 15, 2011)

The 9mm has killed a lot of men over the years.

Personally, I think that everyone should own a 9mm. I also think that everyone should own a .45 ACP. Preferably both should be Glocks. I like the model 17 and the model 21. I like them so much that I own both of them and would never sell or trade them.

The fact remains that a 9mm slug will kill a man. Its not some kind of magic bullet. Its not as "powerful" as the .45 ACP, but there is nothing wrong with it. 

Every time you are wondering about a round being useful for self defense think about your marksmanship. If you put a 9mm in the X ring I will show you a dead man every time. 

There are no "death rays". People will tell you, "I wouldn't go anywhere without my (insert giant magnum caliber here). It kills 'em dead in one shot every time". Well, I have news for you. Unless you brain the bad guy he isn't going to die instantly from any gun shot wound. My advice is that if its important enough to shoot once its important enough to shoot 10 or 12 times. Keep squeezing until your target quits breathing.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Are there any smaller calibers that are effective?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

IMHO, They are great retreat, cover your 6, fire backwards while pulling back, to a new position.
Best rear firing, spray and pray addition to your assets.

Double stack or extended mag a absolute necessity.

Or shooting feral hogs in the head in a trap.


----------



## Dave in Ohio (Jun 11, 2002)

As I seen on a sig line

Don't stop shooting when *YOU* think he's is dead, keep shooting until *HE* thinks he's dead


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

megafatcat said:


> Not really enough for humane deer hunting.


true but a dandy sidearm when walking through wild hog infested woods or to pop one in the head when you get one in a trap.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

As Cabin Fever said, there is an unending debate about the 9MM. 

When you consider it, the difference in bullet size is about 2% more for a 40 and about 7% more for a 45. When I checked a ballistics chart I was surprised to find that, with a similar sized bullet, the ballistics and bullet energy were very close. Yes, you can get larger bullets in the larger calibers, and that is an advantage. A disadvantage is that ammo is MUCH more expensive, which can tend to discourage practice.

It doesn't matter how 'powerful' the gun is, if it misses the target it's no better than a spitball. A .22 that hits is much better than a .45 that misses.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> IMHO, They are great retreat, cover your 6, fire backwards while pulling back, to a new position.
> Best rear firing, spray and pray addition to your assets.
> 
> Double stack or extended mag a absolute necessity.
> ...


Hunter63, nice to see you posting again! I thought maybe I'd have to make a trip to Wisconsin and hunt you down. Stick around....will ya?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Hunter63, nice to see you posting again! I thought maybe I'd have to make a trip to Wisconsin and hunt you down. Stick around....will ya?


LOL,
Yeah, been awhile, we were down south, La. in the boonies, had one of those plug in modems but slower than dial up.
We did miss the BIG Blizzard.

Was nice to get away, but behind on re-loading, and "stuff".


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Bugs we were doing real good on owning a 9mm and a 45 until you got to the part about Glocks. Now I have to wash my fingers for typing the word. I feel that if Big John did not design it then why own it. I have 1911s and BHPs. If you go back to the Thompson/ LaGrange Study of a little over 100 years ago they concluded that a cal. needed to be powerful enough to brake the leg bones, hit the spine or the brain for a stopping shot. A 9 will do this. As has been stated a miss with a mag has less effect than a hit with a small cal. firearm. More people are killed with 22s than other cal. each year world wide. Israel tried going to a 10/22 Ruger for riat control over ruber bullets out of M16s and found they were killing more with the Rugers. Carry what you want but shoot it well.
Steve


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Are there smaller (than 9 mm) calibers that are still effective?

I'm thinking of the advantages of going smaller. Cheaper shells for practicing, less recoil on my arthritic wrists, less gun weight, faster re-aiming.


----------



## BigKuntryKort (Mar 9, 2011)

gunseller
valid points sir. is that true about the israeli army? and I agree, you can carry what you want. everyone has their own preference. ya just gotta be able to hit your target!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

gunseller said:


> ....I feel that if Big John did not design it then why own it.....


:goodjob: :clap:

Of course, in my way of thinking there were two "Big John's":

John Moses Browning and John Cantius Garand


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

fishhead said:


> Are there smaller (than 9 mm) calibers that are still effective?
> 
> I'm thinking of the advantages of going smaller. Cheaper shells for practicing, less recoil on my arthritic wrists, less gun weight, faster re-aiming.


While doing your research remember that smaller does not always equal cheaper. 

For instance, a 50-round box of American Eagle .25acp sells for $16.85 at Cheaper Than Dirt. A 50-round box of AE sold at CTD of 9mm is $14.12 The larger caliber is cheaper.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes I've bought different shotgun shell sizes and seen the difference.

The little checking that I did showed that 9 mm were cheaper than .38's or .357's.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> :goodjob: :clap:
> 
> Of course, in my way of thinking there were two "Big John's":
> 
> John Moses Browning and John Cantius Garand


still a gospel truth either way :baby04:


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

are two things 9X19's got going. Cheap as it gets, I think. Not as versatile as .38 Spl when reloaded, but you can get a lotta dif bullets from 95 to 140, in factory loads but you likely can get a lotta 115 FMJ's cheap, military style, which should facilitate lotsa practice time at the range.

Smaller single stack 9's are fairly concealable, and recoil, and getting back on target is not an issue. Lotsa lower priced pistols out there in 9MM so you got some choices.

A 9mm for defense is a compromise, but equip it with state of the art ammo, something like the ole MAGSAF stuff, and you hit your guy, he is a goner.
Cheap ammo will make you dangerous if you shoot enuf. My advice, shoot all you can afford, get the BEST ammo you can afford, and pack a piece that feeds unfailingly. Likely if you carry the air of awareness that a lotta time, and experience give you, you likely wont have to clear leather.

As i get older, I tend to carry less gun but maybe more ammo, so I'd say I draw the line at 9mm or 38 SPL [ my reloads] and no lower. The more shooting I get done, and have under my belt, the less I feel I need the ULTRA ULTRA BIG MAGNUM. If I was really pressed I'd have that 20 ga Rem 870 Jake SPECIAL with the 18 1/2 BBL and folding stock under my jacket.
The last time I needed a serious fight stopper gun, I had an SKS with a Folder stock and a 30 rd Mag. Even its appearance settled things before they got started.

Concealed piece is a good thing, as you always got it, but when it comes time to deploy and put something in your hand or on your shoulder, a long gun with convertable stock says it all out loud when it shows up.



fishhead said:


> Yes I've bought different shotgun shell sizes and seen the difference.
> 
> The little checking that I did showed that 9 mm were cheaper than .38's or .357's.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.brassfetcher.com/Speer 124gr +P Gold Dot versus automobile windshield and gelatin.html

Pick your desired calibur on the left, then the scenario (grains, denim, whatever is offered). Stats and pics of actual balistic gelatine tests. One of the best comparison sites I've seen.
Just for fun, check out what a 12 gauge does to denim and gel...OUCH!
Matt


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I still remember reading a story about a professional fighter named "Bad Brad". He caught someone breaking into his car and the guy shot him in the upper chest with a .357. He knocked the guy out and then drove himself to the ER. I think that he went on to fight again too.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A cop load- "+P+" in 9 is going to put the big hurt on the bad guy.........

The kick of a S&W 9 is really not an issue . . . should not be an issue if that monster Arther is bothering your hands...............


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Grandpa said it was better to hit with a .22 than miss with a .44mag.....I'm an unrepentant 1911-.45 guy.....but shoot what you can HIT with...


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

This whole "caliber vs caliber" was much more of an issue 15-20 years ago. Advances in ammo since then have made the differences between calibers much more narrow, so it really is more of an issue with regards to what you want concerning other factors, i.e., recoil, magazine capacity, concealability, etc. 

I've carried firearms on duty for more than 30 years. I'm perfectly comfortable with a high capacity 9mm filled with 124 grain +p ammo. Real world results with shootings involving 9mm's would indicate it's very effective.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I agree with the above. I am perfectly comfortable with a 9mm for self-defense .


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

so often this comes up in hunting as well. I certainly have my "Pet" caliber and load, but the truth being is that placement, in hunting is primo. Placement in defense is pretty much the same here, but in each case, the wise route is to also have the "Minimum Ticket" necessary to do the job. I would for me, concealment, controllability and speed and ease of deployment would be very important criteria once you know what level of placement you can shoot on a regular basis. Possibly shooting repeatedly, frequently is the most important issue. I always felt most comfortable with guns that I shot frequently enough that they felt like an extension of my body and mind.




RickG55 said:


> This whole "caliber vs caliber" was much more of an issue 15-20 years ago. Advances in ammo since then have made the differences between calibers much more narrow, so it really is more of an issue with regards to what you want concerning other factors, i.e., recoil, magazine capacity, concealability, etc.
> 
> I've carried firearms on duty for more than 30 years. I'm perfectly comfortable with a high capacity 9mm filled with 124 grain +p ammo. Real world results with shootings involving 9mm's would indicate it's very effective.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

It fits nicely in my purse and doesn't weigh down my shoulder. I carry with +P rounds in my 9mm.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Are there smaller (than 9 mm) calibers that are still effective?
> 
> I'm thinking of the advantages of going smaller. Cheaper shells for practicing, less recoil on my arthritic wrists, less gun weight, faster re-aiming.


there is basicaly no pistol round less expensive than a 9mm partialy because it is a hundred year old cartrige that has been used by the armies of the world for that hundred years 

smaller , yes .327 mag , 32 H&R mag , 7.62 tokarev 30 luger 30 mauser
22 mag 22 lr 

but nothing quite as easily avalable and priced the same as 9mm excpt 22 mag but not sure thats a good idea for defence 


no one has mentioned the 9mm carbine yet , they are out there and get the bullet to 1400 fps or so borderline for deer relitivly close . considering 30 carbine gets 14-1800 fps out of a similar weight bullet


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

You could always go 'lil 9...








.380, but DO NOT buy this one! It's a Grendel P-12...poly frame...it is a thumb ripper. The third round goes, and you just want to throw the dang thing at the target...
Matt


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Truth I've known many thar go for 9mm because of clip.

I personaly carry a .357 Revolver if I ever had to fully pull it and I empty it and whomever is still coming I'm running.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Mice or paperweight?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I've used a 9mm extensively to include in a bad place against bad people. I also own a 9mm. 

I would have preferred to carry a .45 in a bad place. 9mm will kill well, but the initial knock down of a .45 is needed in an emergency.

.40 on the home front is the go-to in case of a need to remove someone from the premise.

9mm ammo is cheap. hi-cap magazine are available. probably the best all-around auto at this point in time.

Love Sig's. Glock's as well.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

No handgun round has knockdown power. You have to break bones, hit spine or brain to stop someone. Somwhere I read a statement from a guy from LA. He said he was a CSI and could not tell the differance between a hit with a 9, a 40 or a 45. If you look at the performance of the 3 pick which one you like and go with it. Kind of like picking the color of a truck. No matter the color it will do the job.
Steve


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

9mm, 45 whatever. Both are handgun rounds. When compared to combat type rifle rounds, shotgun rounds, etc. the difference between the 9mm and .45 is negligible.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

tgmr05 said:


> 9mm, 45 whatever. Both are handgun rounds. When compared to combat type rifle rounds, shotgun rounds, etc. the difference between the 9mm and .45 is negligible.


How about a Wildey?

http://www.wildeyguns.com/
Just sayin'
Matt


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Truth I've known many thar go for 9mm because of clip.
> 
> I personaly carry a .357 Revolver if I ever had to fully pull it and I empty it and whomever is still coming I'm running.
> 
> big rockpile


Meeee Toooo


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

fishhead said:


> Are there smaller (than 9 mm) calibers that are still effective?
> 
> I'm thinking of the advantages of going smaller. Cheaper shells for practicing, less recoil on my arthritic wrists, less gun weight, faster re-aiming.


I'm one of the people that the .45 crowd doesn't like to have around the gun party, *I* just don't care to shoot them... they make a big bang and are big and scary if you are on the receiving end but I've known very few people that could shoot them accurately due to flinching, weight, or time to recover target. 

With that said *MY* favorite defense gun is a .380, it's light easy to carry and EASY to shoot. I would put it in the hands of my 11 year old son or 16 year old daughter in a time of need without blinking. (can't say the same even with a 9mm)

The 7+1 rounds that most .380 auto's hold can be fired ACCURATELY in about 3-4 seconds by most everyone with very little practice... Nope it's not got the most stopping power but a .380 loaded with Hyra-Shok's will make a bad guy just as dead as any .45. When combined with one of the better defense rounds the little .380 auto is more likely to be on target and hits like sledgehammer hitting a field mouse. (did I mention even the high end defense type ammo is fairly cheap?) 

Go ahead .45 guys, rip me apart! ;-) At the end of the day I'll still be carrying a gun I know 100% without a doubt will get the job done and still have a bullet or two left over just in case. There is more to self defense than just stopping power...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm a 9mm guy:ashamed:
Don't get me wrong, I like my .45s, but for all around useful, give me a 9mm pistol.
Maybe some of you .45 guys can answer a question for me that's bothered me for a couple days.
Inlaws left a couple bottles of Dr. Pepper in the fridge, and since neither of us drink it I decided to shoot them 
I shot one with my Ruger P345, just using some FMJ ammo (can't tell you the bullet weight, the box is at home) and after 7 shots, 5 hits at 50 ft, one bullet was in the bottle and 2 were laying on the ground next to it.
By contrast, I shot some cheap 9mm FMJ rounds from my Taurus PT92, and the first shot blew the bottom off as well as the cap.
Is that normal for a .45 or did I get some wiener loads?


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Ryan NC said:


> I'm one of the people that the .45 crowd doesn't like to have around the gun party, *I* just don't care to shoot them... they make a big bang and are big and scary if you are on the receiving end but I've known very few people that could shoot them accurately due to flinching, weight, or time to recover target.
> 
> With that said *MY* favorite defense gun is a .380, it's light easy to carry and EASY to shoot. I would put it in the hands of my 11 year old son or 16 year old daughter in a time of need without blinking. (can't say the same even with a 9mm)
> 
> ...


I'm a .45 guy (and .357) but I have no intention of ripping you apart. I prefer the .45 but with the modern ammo available, 9mm and other rounds are effective in a defensive situation. I do disagree with you on a couple of points though.

As to one caliber being easier to shoot than others, that's true to a point. But, I think shootability has more to do with the handgun you're using than the caliber it chambers. For example, yes, a .45 will have more recoil than a smaller round fired in a similar weapon. But, some .45's are easier to control and shoot accurately than some of the tiny .380's. It's all a matter of using what you're comfortable with and what you shoot well.

You're right, a .380 will kill any bad guy that ever walked. But, so will a .22 short. Not what I'd call an ideal defensive caliber. Quite frankly, if I ever have to use a handgun in a defensive situation, I don't care if my attacker dies or not. What I am concerned with is stopping the threat as quickly as possible.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm a 9mm guy:ashamed:
> Don't get me wrong, I like my .45s, but for all around useful, give me a 9mm pistol.
> Maybe some of you .45 guys can answer a question for me that's bothered me for a couple days.
> Inlaws left a couple bottles of Dr. Pepper in the fridge, and since neither of us drink it I decided to shoot them
> ...


That seems strange to me. Now, I know .45 FMJ will generally not penetrate as much as 9mm FMJ but it should have done better than that. Maybe you got a bad box of ammo? It doesn't happen often but it does happen.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

Murray in ME said:


> As to one caliber being easier to shoot than others, that's true to a point. But, I think shootability has more to do with the handgun you're using than the caliber it chambers. For example, yes, a .45 will have more recoil than a smaller round fired in a similar weapon. But, some .45's are easier to control and shoot accurately than some of the tiny .380's. It's all a matter of using what you're comfortable with and what you shoot well.
> 
> You're right, a .380 will kill any bad guy that ever walked. But, so will a .22 short. Not what I'd call an ideal defensive caliber. Quite frankly, if I ever have to use a handgun in a defensive situation, I don't care if my attacker dies or not. What I am concerned with is stopping the threat as quickly as possible.


Murry I changed my mind back in the late 90's and that is quite possibly the most intelligent response that I've ever received in the on going .45 vs debate! 

I will agree 100% that the gun has a lot more to do with shootability than the caliber, my problem with the .45 is I've never found one that was well balanced. Of all of them I've fired I still like the 1911 the best. To me they are to light with to much recoil or to heavy and take for ever (relative to other guns) to get back on target. I have carried both .45's and 9mm's at different points in my life, they are both good rounds & when matched with a good gun and the right person they create a deadly team! 

My main thing with the .380 is speed and accuracy, hands down the more holes you punch in a target the faster it's going to stop. It is rare that a person dies from a single handgun wound in a self defense situation regardless of what caliber, normally a bunch of rounds are fired and one happens to find it's mark. From what I've read a person is more likely to be killed by a .22 than a .45 in a defense situation simply due to the number of wounds inflicted. (No I don't support a .22 as a defense round!)

Next time you are at a range ask to test fire a midsized .380 and shoot it just as fast as you can and then do the same with your .45. I'll bet ya a buck your pattern will be smaller and your time faster with the .380. If you make me draw my gun I'm firing until you no longer present any form of threat to me... it's a simple principle of nature that the more holes punched center mass the faster you're going stop even if pumped full of something... same principle as buckshot. Maybe I spent a little to long in the ARMY but if I start shooting I don't intend for what I'm shooting at to get back up.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Ryan NC said:


> Murry I changed my mind back in the late 90's and that is quite possibly the most intelligent response that I've ever received in the on going .45 vs debate!
> 
> I will agree 100% that the gun has a lot more to do with shootability than the caliber, my problem with the .45 is I've never found one that was well balanced. Of all of them I've fired I still like the 1911 the best. To me they are to light with to much recoil or to heavy and take for ever (relative to other guns) to get back on target. I have carried both .45's and 9mm's at different points in my life, they are both good rounds & when matched with a good gun and the right person they create a deadly team!
> 
> ...


You're probably right about a midsized .380 being faster. It only makes sense. The only .380s I've ever used are the very small ones. For me, a small gun for pocket type carry is the best use of a .380. That's just my opinion though. Personally, I think that pretty much anything from .380 up will work well in a defensive handgun. I prefer using more powerful rounds than the .380 most of the time but that's just me and what works well for me won't be a good choice for others, for any number of reasons. That's what makes the debate so interesting. There's no one right answer for the best defensive handgun or caliber.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Bersa Thunder .380. It is fast and accurate. It's my go to gun when I'm not with my 12 ga.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

Murray in ME said:


> You're probably right about a midsized .380 being faster. It only makes sense. The only .380s I've ever used are the very small ones. For me, a small gun for pocket type carry is the best use of a .380. That's just my opinion though. Personally, I think that pretty much anything from .380 up will work well in a defensive handgun. I prefer using more powerful rounds than the .380 most of the time but that's just me and what works well for me won't be a good choice for others, for any number of reasons. That's what makes the debate so interesting. There's no one right answer for the best defensive handgun or caliber.


The small pocket model .380's I've fired have the same problems as the lightweight .45's, they have to much power for their size which makes them harder to shoot well. I also choose a bersa for carry, they are light weight compared to bigger caliber guns, fast & accurate, and relatively cheap compared to most guns. The one complaint I have with .380's in general is that some types of ammo don't feed right through different models. 

A .380 with a FMJ ball would be about useless as a defense gun, it comes down to round selection with smaller calibers. A .45 with ball type rounds will still stop someone effectively thus why the military chose the round, why they ever down graded to a 9mm being forced to use ball is beyond me. 



Murray in ME said:


> That's what makes the debate so interesting. There's no one right answer for the best defensive handgun or caliber.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Like Cornhusker, I'm a 9mm guy when it comes to semi-autos. I love 1911s but they are typically bulky. My son just bought a Kimber Ultra Carry 1911. It's fairly small and light and will make your hand and wrist go numb after 50 rounds at the range. And I do like to go to the range. I can buy a box of 100 FMJ Winchester for 20 bucks at Wallyworld.

For that reason, I'll stick with my 9mm for the range and as a secondary home defense weapon. My first is my .357 magnum in the nightstand loaded with hollow points and/or the 12 gauge in the closet. For the range, my .357 will shoot .38 which is pretty economical. 

In my pocket is the little Kel-Tec .380. Doesn't weigh me down and gives me a pretty decent sense of security. Don't want a big bulky gun on me unless I'm in a bad part of town during the winter (stuffed into a heavy coat).


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Steve, have you tried the Kel Tec PF9?
Nice and light and flat, slips right in the pocket and more power than the .380.
I carry a P3AT sometimes too, But if I can I carry bigger.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the smaller handgun calibers for small game or varmint hunting. My carry sidearm is a .357 wheelgun but Im old fashioned(read that as old if you wish). So far Ive never had to fire mine in the line of duty but it gives me comfort to know I can pull the trigger 6 times and it will go bang compared to some of these weapons other officers carry. If 6 .357's are in doubt of taking care of the situation the 12ga in the cruiser or office should suffice. 9mm is a fine plinker and makes a good defensive round DEPENDING on the loading/gun and your skill. Ive seen and know of too many bad guys that absorbed several 9mm and 10mm/.40S&W.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

9mm will make you just as dead as 45 (well maybe not the FMJ bullets). I hate hate striker fired weapons--Glocks etc. I would take a double action or single action any day. I'm currently looking at the CZ lineup because I hate the safety placement on Berretas.


----------

